# So I have bought a niche grinder...



## Akp (May 2, 2020)

Or should I say on the the June waiting list.

Currently have a bog standard bean to cup that I brought a few years ago when budget was tight (this is not the case now).

I'm no way an expert in espresso but have worked in coffee shops in the past and know my way around a commercial machine (dual boilers).

Originally like most, looked at the Gaggia classic and Silvia but I feel as a bit of a perfectionist the consistency of the shot would get to me. Single boiler limitations didn't really bother me (waiting for a coffee can sometimes be part of the experience ).

So I'm happy to spend anywhere up to £1200 on a new espresso machine. Main goals is consistency of the shot (like most) plus a machine that's gonna last me (kinda rules at the saga machines). My go too drink is milk based (flat white) and tend to enjoy lighter roasts.

Would love to hear your thoughts and any follow up questions.

(P.s I do have a few machines in mind already but not mentioned here yet to keep the discussion open).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Minima + Coffee sensor profiling valve/Bianca Paddle/ECM flow control for your lighter roasts.

A little more money: Bianca

A little more: Vesuvius -- but we're way over budget by this point.

Not sure how the flow control devices will affect the temperature of HX machines, even the Mara X, but it might be something to look into.

Without profiling the Mara X and Minima would seem to offer the best value for money in your budget. The Crem one 2b machines might be worth a look for a standard E61 group style with dual boilers.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

New I'd agree with Rob

I recommend looking at used too - on here machines for sale are generally looked after so well they're like new.

£1200 gets you into more expensive dual boilers profitec, quick milk etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

Mara X would be top of my shortlist I reckon.


----------



## bkyrevolution (Apr 20, 2020)

The niche is a nice grinder - wish I had got onto the waitlist earlier!


----------



## Akp (May 2, 2020)

Thanks for your comments. The profiling attachments look very interesting. Will have to give that some real thought.

Also good point about looking at the 2nd machines on here (wouldn't trust an eBay buy).

I thought I was set on getting a MaraX. Dame you all for your good suggestions .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Given that MaraX uses PID to control the group temperature (or more precisely the temperature of the Hx return water), I think a flow profiling device won't affect the dynamics of the system..

I could be wrong of course


----------



## Faffing (May 3, 2020)

Thanks AKP, in a v similar situation, though have never bought espresso for home, the current situation is changing my mind.

Trying to decide between buying something cheap and cheerful or investing.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Investing, and get a V60 pour over for the time being.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Akp, I'm in a similar position when I upgrade (already have a Niche). I'm currenly thinking either ACS Minima with flow control mod, or Lelit Bianca, or Sage Dual Boiler. Haven't decided how much experimenting I want to do yet - if not much I'll probably go for the Sage, if some probably the Bianca.


----------



## BiggerBen (May 1, 2020)

I'm in the same boat, I have ordered a niche grinder. How looking at what machine to get.

My bean to cup broke - 3ed one - they always go after 2 and a half years. So got the extended warranty on this one.

As they could not fix it I got a 300 amazon voucher credit.

So I was looking a bit below your budget 600 or so including the voucher.

I can order from coffee Italia as they do Amazon checkout. 
I was looking at the Nuova Simonelli Oscar II, anyone have any experience with the Oscar II?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Few had them on here think are a reasonable machine @joey24dirt


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Are you dead set on a dual boiler etc. or are you open to manual lever machines?


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

BiggerBen said:


> I'm in the same boat, I have ordered a niche grinder. How looking at what machine to get.
> 
> My bean to cup broke - 3ed one - they always go after 2 and a half years. So got the extended warranty on this one.
> 
> ...


 have a read around about the retailer you mention i.e. coffee Italia

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/46790-coffee-italia/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=677062&embedComment=677062&embedDo=findComment#comment-677062


----------



## BiggerBen (May 1, 2020)

Ya, I saw there has been some bad reviews on the retailer. But I really need to use someone to takes Amazon check out - To use my voucher from the old machine.

I'm not to sure on the handle machines, my wife will need to use it as well. She prefers to have one she just presses a button or used a knob. It was hard enough getting to the point she was happy to grinding the beans in a separate machine. 🙂


----------



## Akp (May 2, 2020)

Cooffe said:


> Are you dead set on a dual boiler etc. or are you open to manual lever machines?


I'm guessing you have a manual lever machine? I have looked at them but always worried about the consistency of the shot... but have to be honest I have never used one. Closest of got is when I got an espresso from bar Italia in soho.

Would you be able to comment about shot consistency if you do have one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akp (May 2, 2020)

BiggerBen said:


> Ya, I saw there has been some bad reviews on the retailer. But I really need to use someone to takes Amazon check out - To use my voucher from the old machine.
> I'm not to sure on the handle machines, my wife will need to use it as well. She prefers to have one she just presses a button or used a knob. It was hard enough getting to the point she was happy to grinding the beans in a separate machine.


I can burn through £300 on Amazon in a few shops. Why not just keep the voucher on Amazon and use it for other stuff, that way your not limited in the most important decision of your life 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BiggerBen (May 1, 2020)

Yes, I was think of that. Maybe use pour over for a couple of months, save up for a better machine.

I really like the look of Crem One - Dual Boiler. But it's a lot more money....


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

It will be your only machine so it's saved you already, instead of upgrading every 12 month its a waste of money. I've only ever bought two machines second one was new first one second hand and double checked with BB to confirm who he was. Not looked back since. I do want a Lever Machine though.


----------



## Akp (May 2, 2020)

Thought I would post what I ended up with. Officially went down the rabbit hole! 

Big thanks to @caffeinejunkie ;for selling me his Vesuvius.

Thanks to all those who posted to this thread, helped me with my journey to make the right decision for me. Got me thinking about machines that weren't even on my radar. Cheers again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

It's heavy isn't it😜


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Jony said:


> It's heavy isn't it😜


 Heavier than that


----------



## urbanculturedispatj (Jun 23, 2020)

bkyrevolution said:


> The niche is a nice grinder - wish I had got onto the waitlist earlier!


 Me too I've got to wait until September for mine 😓


----------

